# saddle or non-saddle???



## zeeshan haider (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, its my first inquiry on this forum. I have an American saddle fantail male(red) and full white American fantail female. What will be the color of baby?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a saddle male indian fantail with a pure white female indian fantail. most of their chicks are pure white, occasionally some will have tiny bit colour under wings... however, last month, they had a black grizzle chick which surprised me


----------



## zeeshan haider (Jun 16, 2014)

thanks for the reply. somebody told me if i make pair of the saddle male and the female child of the pair and keep repeating this four times than in fourth generation i might get a saddle female.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

zeeshan haider said:


> thanks for the reply. somebody told me if i make pair of the saddle male and the female child of the pair and keep repeating this four times than in fourth generation i might get a saddle female.


be careful with inbreeding too much. Each time you take a daughter and pair her with the father, each time she is more and more genetically related to the father. Fourth generation purely inbred birds....not a good idea imo esp if the parents came from the same breeder and might already be related.


----------



## zeeshan haider (Jun 16, 2014)

thanks but the pigeons are not related and come from different breeders.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

seems like that when have a pair like that I raised blue checks


----------

